
Top Canadian Court Permits Worldwide Internet Censorship - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/06/top-canadian-court-permits-worldwide-internet-censorship
======
danjoc
This is a clickbaity version of what is already on the front page,

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14657061](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14657061)

The EFF should really try to be more objective.

